# fredy2310 - my projects and builds



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

Hi! I ´m starting this new thread to show you my builds in 1:18. I´m starting with my brandnew VW Beetle, which i modified a few weeks ago. I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks Good. Nice weathering on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not usually a fan of die-cast stuff, but that is some damn nice work!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 13 2009, 01:31 PM~13876931
> *I'm not usually a fan of die-cast stuff, but that is some damn nice work!
> *


x-2 and welcome to the forums


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

I dig that weathering and seat upholstery.
Did you use a heat gun to make the paint bubble up like that?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: very nice work bro!!! i like the wheels and the weathering on it!!! keep up the great work


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good dawg!!!! Love the work man.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

This VW looks awesome!! You did a great job customising this die cast car! 
I never cared if a model is die cast or plastic as long as you DO something with it like you did.


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

ive been building plastic models for 23 yrs , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like your work 
i dont know how to weathering (note theres not much i cant do with plastic) so be proud you got one on me GREAT JOB


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke+May 14 2009, 12:42 AM~13877034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I´m modifying modelcars since 2003 (only diecasts) and I love it  My first mod was a simple Porsche Boxster with other rims. But now I´m concentrated on VW models especially the Beetle.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice weathering!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Sick* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

id like to see more of your work   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 15 2009, 12:05 AM~13888227
> *id like to see more of your work      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


with pleasure 

here´s one of my Porsche Boxster Prototypes. I changed the color into a nice green, changed the rims and layed it low  I hope you enjoy this:














































more of my modelcars on my <a href=\'http://www.tuningmodelle.de\' target=\'_blank\'>model car tuning</a> page


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 15 2009, 12:05 AM~13888227
> *id like to see more of your work      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


with pleasure 

here´s one of my Porsche Boxster Prototypes. I changed the color into a nice green and changed the rims  I hope you enjoy this:














































more of my modelcars on my model car tuning page


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

sorry, how can i delete a post which I unfortunatelly posted twice?


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

another Bettle, modified with self made rims. I took the pictures in Freiburg/Germany on an old station


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredy2310_@May 14 2009, 09:55 PM~13893583
> *another Bettle, modified with self made rims. I took the pictures in Freiburg/Germany on an old station
> 
> 
> ...


i fukkin love these sepia pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 15 2009, 09:08 AM~13893636
> *i fukkin love these sepia pics  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  here´s a wallpaper in better quality: 
http://www.tuningmodelle.de/fotos/wallpape...aefer-black.jpg


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey fred,

are you german? 

welcome to the board :biggrin: 

greetz

frank


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Those VW's are sick man..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 15 2009, 11:08 AM~13893823
> *hey fred,
> 
> are you german?
> ...


Hi Frank,

Yes I´m german too  I´m from Freiburg. Where are you from? Nice to meet germans here  Greetz


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YO FREDY 

WELCOME TO THE BORD

NICE AND CLEAN CARS LIKE THE BOXTER  

BIG UP FROM GERMANY :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

fred i like the green ,what color is it ? hook me up


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 16 2009, 07:57 AM~13903015
> *fred i like the green ,what color is it ? hook me up
> *


Hi! Thanks very much. Unfortunately i forgot the number of the color  i found it somewhere in a car magazine an then mixed the color myself. sorry.

But if you like the green Boxster perhaps you´ll like the golden one much more  here it is














































see more pics on my model car tuning page


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

how are you ?your going to paint the real thing you good on choising the right color for a car . keep it buddy


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 19 2009, 07:56 AM~13930130
> *how  are you ?your going to paint the real  thing you good on choising the right color for a car . keep it buddy
> *


Hi! Thanks a lot! I have something new for you: my "brandnew" Cadillac Eldorado. I hope you enjoy the pictures.


















































































more pic on my website: www.tuningmodelle.de


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks good, but how about the inside of the car? it looks a bit to shiny...

do you want to older the seats too?


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 21 2009, 11:21 AM~13955468
> *looks good, but how about the inside of the car? it looks a bit to shiny...
> 
> do you want to older the seats too?
> *


Hi! This car is a car "to drive with", so it has to have clean seats  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Love the work man. I wanna do one of the weathered looks one of these days. I love the smoothie wheels on the beetle. Thats awesome lookin! Late.


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

*My best Beetle*

Hi!

Some time ago it started to build my best Beetle. The oroginal modelcar was a Maisto VW Beetle in 1:18, a simple diecast modelcar like this one:










First i disassembled the car:










and then I started to paint it in a Lamborghini Orange color. Here´s the result:


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

more pics:










and the interior:










here you can see the new BRM-Wheels.


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

and these are some details of the rims:










and the completed interior of the beetle. The steering-wheel is made of wood and aluminum:










do you like it???


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

and the comlpeted modelcar! 





































i hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M NOT INTO THE DIE-CAST BUT THATS A NICE BUG! :thumbsup:


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

Another DieCast VW Beetle based on a modelcar from Maisto. I repainted the car, changed the wheels, modified the interior.





































http://www.tuningmodelle.de/outdoor-volksw...trot-1zu18.html


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

Hi!

Here are more pics from my red beetle. 

















































VW Beetle Brezel Titanitrot 1:18


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't get down with diecast too much but you made a believer out of me! Great stuff in here!!!


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks! I do my best


----------



## Chim- (Oct 23, 2007)

Sick builds!!!!! Where did you get the split-oval?


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chim-_@Jun 9 2009, 05:38 AM~14133940
> *Sick builds!!!!! Where did you get the split-oval?
> *


Hi! Thanx a lot!!! 

The "Brezel" is a modelcar from Maisto which you can easily find on eBay. In Germany that modelcar costs about ten euro, shipping included. But this build cost me about at least 40 euro (the exclusive painting, the rims and so on..)

------------------
see more Beetles on my new Website: www.pimp-ridez.de


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

one of my Brezel Beetles:













































VW Beetle Brezel Imperial-Blue 1:18


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

This is my modded Jaguar S-Type. I changed the color into a nice green and repainted the cars interior






















































Jaguar S-Type Lowrider


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

don´t you like the jag? or the beetle?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredy2310_@Jun 15 2009, 08:15 PM~14199630
> *don´t you like the jag? or the beetle?
> *



Hell yeah


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jun 16 2009, 05:17 PM~14208457
> *Hell yeah
> *





x-2



nice work homie


----------



## fredy2310 (May 13, 2009)

Hi!

This is my latest car. Its from Maisto. I´ll take some more pictures later and show them to you.


----------

